# WRI Inferno For Sale



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Selling my full length (13 ft)WRI Inferno Built by Hatteras Jacks. Cork tape grips. Fuji Alconite Guides. 31.25" from butt to bottom of fuji trigger reel seat. I bought it off of P&S and after fishing it, it is too much rod for me. I cannot load it well enough. Great drum rod used by many FHB's and a proven performer. Price is $350. I will be in Kill Devil Hills drum fishing from 10/2-10/15. PM me and we can meet up.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Take it to Avalon, one of those guys will probably buy it.


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

will you trade for other gear?


----------



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Found a buyer, thanks P&S. Please close thread.


----------

